# Rain X issue



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Coca-Cola.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Coca-Cola.


What about isopropyl alcohol


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Coca-Cola.:yes:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Coca-Cola.:yes:


I take it that's a no? This rain x bottle is 3 yrs old. Is that why it's working crappy? What else is good to use in place of it?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Rain-X probably does have a shelf life.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

well, they came up with window cleaner with rain-x and it ain't worth a flip.
it's silicone based, it's very hard to remove. best bet is to take a blade and scrape it off, then clean with acetone or MEK. MEK is better, but it's very toxic. then wash with regular soap a few times, or glass cleaner. 
then simply use fresh rain'x. I am suspiscious, it was not applied to a clean glass, hence trouble. there's always oil film on windshield.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> well, they came up with window cleaner with rain-x and it ain't worth a flip.
> it's silicone based, it's very hard to remove. best bet is to take a blade and scrape it off, then clean with acetone or MEK. MEK is better, but it's very toxic. then wash with regular soap a few times, or glass cleaner.
> then simply use fresh rain'x. I am suspiscious, it was not applied to a clean glass, hence trouble. there's always oil film on windshield.


It was a brand new windshield that was just put on my suv. I cleaned it thoroughly and again I never had this big of an issue with Rain X. How can I post a pic on here? I'll show you. Its so bad I almost can't see where I'm driving at night.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> well, they came up with window cleaner with rain-x and it ain't worth a flip.
> it's silicone based, it's very hard to remove. best bet is to take a blade and scrape it off, then clean with acetone or MEK. MEK is better, but it's very toxic. then wash with regular soap a few times, or glass cleaner.
> then simply use fresh rain'x. I am suspiscious, it was not applied to a clean glass, hence trouble. there's always oil film on windshield.


Here are the pics.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> Here are the pics.


This is the classic Rain X. Not the one with window cleaner.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

i know. been using rain-x for years. it has to go onto a clean glass, or it will create gray looking film with every wiper swipe. been there. if you have rainbow-y reflections on the windshield, you got oil spilled over it. I was handicapped once by a truck that drove in front of me and shagged a ton of half burnt oil on the windshield from exhaust.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> i know. been using rain-x for years. it has to go onto a clean glass, or it will create gray looking film with every wiper swipe. been there. if you have rainbow-y reflections on the windshield, you got oil spilled over it. I was handicapped once by a truck that drove in front of me and shagged a ton of half burnt oil on the windshield from exhaust.


No it's not that. Just big gray smudges. Can I use something else other than what you mentioned. Isopropyl alcohol maybe? I don't have this other products you spoke about.


----------



## rpulley825 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Rain-X issue*

First make sure w/shield is oil free and sediment free. alcohol works very well. Apply Rain-X over whole windshield, apply ample water with sponge side of combo sponge/squeege over w/shield, use squeege to dry. worked well for my stores that had lof service free if not done in 30 minutes or less and included Free Rain-X application


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

rpulley825 said:


> First make sure w/shield is oil free and sediment free. alcohol works very well. Apply Rain-X over whole windshield, apply ample water with sponge side of combo sponge/squeege over w/shield, use squeege to dry. worked well for my stores that had lof service free if not done in 30 minutes or less and included Free Rain-X application


Can you explain this a bit more. How do you mean? "apply ample water with sponge side of combo sponge/squeege over w/shield, use squeege to dry"


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

rpulley825 said:


> First make sure w/shield is oil free and sediment free. alcohol works very well. Apply Rain-X over whole windshield, apply ample water with sponge side of combo sponge/squeege over w/shield, use squeege to dry. worked well for my stores that had lof service free if not done in 30 minutes or less and included Free Rain-X application


What's a good way to take rainx off with isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## rpulley825 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Rain-X issue*

wipe w/s with alcohol using paper towels or clean soft cloth. Apply Rain-X with damp cloth or sponge (not same sponge used to apply water) wet w/shield with a lot of clean water. may take couple dips into water (bucket) to wet w/shield thoroughly---some larger cars/suv's have huge windshields. Squeegie off w/shield. Sorry so many steps, but found by trial and error best way too prevent streaking


----------



## rpulley825 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Rain-X issue*

How to get Rain-X off w/alcohol? Have to give this one some thought. Will post suggestio(s) Thurs. Bed time for me. recovering from serious heart surgury. been up since 4:30am Eastern daylight saving time


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

rpulley825 said:


> wipe w/s with alcohol using paper towels or clean soft cloth. Apply Rain-X with damp cloth or sponge (not same sponge used to apply water) wet w/shield with a lot of clean water. may take couple dips into water (bucket) to wet w/shield thoroughly---some larger cars/suv's have huge windshields. Squeegie off w/shield. Sorry so many steps, but found by trial and error best way too prevent streaking


Should I apply the alcohol on to the paper towel directly? Or spray it on the w/s w/ a spray bottle?


----------



## rpulley825 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Rain-X issue*

Your choice!!!!!!!


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

rpulley825 said:


> How to get Rain-X off w/alcohol? Have to give this one some thought. Will post suggestio(s) Thurs. Bed time for me. recovering from serious heart surgury. been up since 4:30am Eastern daylight saving time


I'll wait to hear from you. Thanks ! Also let me know what type of sponges and if that matters.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Coca-Cola. I'm tellin' how to clean the glass. Use Coca-Cola.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Works on the battery terminals for sure!

Gary


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Coca-Cola can also get chewing gum out of your kids hair, it will shine your car tires, and it cures diarrhea.

You young guys don't know nothin'. :no:


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Coca-cola it's great stuff they even wrote a book on all the uses...even better with some captain


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought Rain-X windshield wipers for my truck, work wonderfully and they didn't care that the windshield was filthy either. No actual Rain-X applied.


----------



## rpulley825 (Aug 26, 2011)

good to know, thanks. come in winter wiper blades? lot's of snow in the north country


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Snow? What's that? Definitely not a south Texas thing.


----------



## jeep4dog (Nov 3, 2011)

Have you tried Dawn (or insert brand) dish soap? At least twice I year I clean all the cars in the home fleet with Dawn and then put a coat of wax on them. Dawn removes all grease, oil and contaiminants from a cars paint. It also removes any wax currently on the paint, so if you use it you need to rewax. I would imagine that Dawn would take the Rain-x off the windshield, no problem. 

Good luck.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll never buy a Rain X product. Lol


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

The Rain X rep told me to use Rain-X Xtreme Clean or soft scrub. What if I use just a standard window cleaner like Stoner invisible Glass? Any big difference?

Or they told me to try Soft Scrub with NO bleach (Product will not state no bleach, you need to purchase the one that will state "With Baking Soda Cleanser" or
"Lemon Cleanser"


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Coca-Cola !


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Coca-Cola !


(ignoring)


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Yow I know.:yes:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> (ignoring)


Well you shouldn't be.........http://listverse.com/2010/07/03/top-10-unusual-uses-for-coca-cola/


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Well you shouldn't be.........http://listverse.com/2010/07/03/top-10-unusual-uses-for-coca-cola/


No thanks

"Pour over the can of coke and rub the window – then wipe it off with a damp cloth (to ensure the removal of any sticky residue from the sugars"


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> No thanks
> 
> "Pour over the can of coke and rub the window – then wipe it off with a damp cloth (to ensure the removal of any sticky residue from the sugars"


No sticky in Diet Coke.

Have you tried vinegar water and newspapers yet?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Not Diet Coke. Regular Coke. You can't use Diet Coke.:no:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

so far claybar looks like a winner according to Meguiars.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I tried RainX once and thought it was the worst invention ever. It went on a brand new car, clean windshield, and the results were horrible. There is a nearly full bottle somewhere in the landfill.
Yes, clay will take it off.
I use Meguire's #16 wax on my cars and on all the windows. The rain just rolls off and I rarely need to use my wipers.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you get it off the windshield, be sure to replace the wiper blades. They absorb it and put it right back on the windshield again.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Coca-Cola.:thumbup:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Maintenance 6 said:


> If you get it off the windshield, be sure to replace the wiper blades. They absorb it and put it right back on the windshield again.


So far so good with putting Meguiars quick wax on after claybar


----------

